# Free Speigal Fall Catalog



## Californian (Jul 30, 2004)

*Free Spiegel BIG FALL Catalog ...*

*...enter Code F8244*









*http://click.email-publisher.com/maacuL7aa8LMIa4RpxGbaeQxXI/*


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Cali, I love spiegel.


----------

